# deleted thread



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to Thank the MODs for deleting the Thread "you are going to hate me"

I am one who thinks the ww should be treated a little better here but come on....
she was not looking for advice to end or cope with her affair.

I believe she was really only looking for ways and to learn on how not to get caught.



on another note can you get a physical address/location from a IP address?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

see the banned members thread

pure troll, plain and simple


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> see the banned members thread
> 
> pure troll, plain and simple


I thought maybe but wasn't sure


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I felt it was obvious from the get go, was purposely obtuse to stir up the masses


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

convert said:


> on another note can you get a physical address/location from a IP address?


Yes!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

gotta go guys, my MIL's house just blew up for some strange reason


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> gotta go guys, my MIL's house just blew up for some strange reason


Wow, what a coincidence!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks to whoever deleted that thread. It was a horrible trigger. My xw and OM did it in the office. I never tried to think about it. But the thread describing how they did it was like a hammer. It wasn't nice of the poster.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

The only thing that came to my mind is what a phucking thief!

The reality is folks that screw at work are getting paid to do so and to top it off the company is getting screwed over twice.

At best it's one man hour....setting up, doing the deed and then cleaning up.

Now times that X2


Hell if two employees are mid level and combined it's worth...say $100 and the two employees hook up once a week for a year......52 x $100 ......the company is getting screwed.

Oh ya the betrayed spouse....that too!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I gotta feeling that was Carrie/Jack/Kendall/Wilson rearing their ugly heads again.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope missthelove2013 according to amp


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

convert said:


> I want to Thank the MODs for deleting the Thread "you are going to hate me"
> 
> I am one who thinks the ww should be treated a little better here but come on....
> she was not looking for advice to end or cope with her affair.
> ...


Places like
IP Address Geolocation to Identify Website Visitor's Geographical Location

This might be what youre looking for
http://www.ipgeek.org/


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Nope missthelove2013 according to amp


Wait, isn't he a regular here? Or am I confusing that username with another?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

3putt said:


> I gotta feeling that was Carrie/Jack/Kendall/Wilson rearing their ugly heads again.


The style reminded me of a troll of some time back, 'she' claimed to own an Alsation dog. Remember that one?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

3putt said:


> Wait, isn't he a regular here? Or am I confusing that username with another?



Just relaying what he said in the banned members thread


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Just relaying what he said in the banned members thread


The bad thing is I 'liked' what he said on the other thread. I somehow clouded right over the missthelove part. 



MattMatt said:


> The style reminded me of a troll of some time back, 'she' claimed to own an Alsation dog. Remember that one?


Can't recall that one. Of course we got hammered by trolls for a while there. Kinda hard to keep them all straight.


----------

